# Survival Whistle from a .223 Shell Casing....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thought this was pretty cool:

http://www.instructables.com/id/223-Survival-Whistle/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Should work fine as long as you're with other people.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You should have a whistle on each life jacket and mirror as well. The whistle will be louder than you can shout. it does not have to be an expensive one.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That should be fun to make.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's kinda neat Chris, thanks.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. I have been thinking about making a whistle from wood.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL getting there.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's pretty sweet ! Doubles as a bottle opener too ....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

did somebody say bottle..........


----------

